# Help I need DTG done in NJ



## BReal33 (May 23, 2011)

I have a up clothing line in NJ. Does anyone know of a good DTG printer in New Jersey with great turn over and price? I would appreciate any info.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

What do you consider 'great turnover and price'?


----------



## BReal33 (May 23, 2011)

I'm looking for someone to give me a quote and let me know how long it would take them to finish!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

You need to provide a lot more info if you are expecting someone to give you a quote...

Number of shirts, light or darks, are you providing the shirts, approximate image size, front/back/both, wraparound... 

Just be forewarned, a lot of people are hesitant to post prices here. There are far too many examples of people requesting prices for 100 shirts, then expecting the vendor to honor the same price when they suddenly only want 5 shirts printed "but I'm going to need a LOT more later so I need a good price now"...


----------



## BReal33 (May 23, 2011)

I know I have to provide more info on what I need done! I'm looking for a company that provides DTG! All I need is some companies that anyone would recommend for the job. I'm sorry I don't discuss business over forums.


----------



## dealcats (Jun 26, 2011)

Do you specifically need the DTG only for t-shirts or also canvas or nylon bags? 

I know of a great company in NJ for that.


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello, I can easily help you out with this, we offer full color DTG on dark and light colored tees and my company is located in nearby Bucks County PA (Trenton Area) Can you contact me @ [email protected]?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## insane987 (Sep 5, 2007)

You should try contacting Bob from 

ContractDTG - Premier source for digitally printed garments.

do a search and you should find him he is always on here answering questions or helping help with dtg.


----------



## dottavig (May 2, 2011)

DTG South Jersey right here!


----------



## Walk&TalkTshirts (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello,

We can gladly help, we are located in North Jersey.

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------

